# Techno Jeep



## Deda (Dec 19, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFybwg4wadI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFybwg4wadI[/ame]

My DD's fiance makes some really cool videos.  This one ended up on BBC and CNN.  

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Beach head (Dec 19, 2009)

I love it. I'll be passing it on!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Deda, that's fabulous!!
Teenage DS came and watched/listened with me, said he's gonna pass it on to everyone, he absolutely loved it!
So clever!


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats nuts!    Very clever and creative, good on them!


----------



## IanT (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW!! Showed it to my lil bros and they passed it on too!... AMAZING! I love right when they start the engine...sounds so friggin cooool


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 20, 2009)

You do realize that is the man that will be raising your grandchildren? LOL- can you imagine all the fun they will?


BTW: I found Julian on the Tyra Banks show here: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE22gfCI7hY&feature=channel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE22gfCI ... re=channel[/ame]


----------



## Deda (Dec 20, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You do realize that is the man that will be raising your grandchildren? LOL- can you imagine all the fun they will?
> 
> 
> BTW: I found Julian on the Tyra Banks show here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE22gfCI ... re=channel


Yeah, but he's a blast.  Imagine how much fun Birthday parties will be...


----------



## Sibi (Dec 20, 2009)

What a creative and fun video!!  You're soon to be son in law will be loads of fun!  Hope I'll get a chance to meet him!


----------



## Deda (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry you didn't get to meet him when he was here for Thanksgiving. I'm sure they'll be back in the Spring.  Sarah usually comes to visit every few months.

Not a shameless plug... but you can see him on CW in about 30 minutes on Smash Cuts.


----------



## Candybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That was fun!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG! After dinner the kids (8 n& 11) insisted upon watchimg ALL of Julian's videos....


----------



## Deda (Dec 21, 2009)

Did they like them?  Cause I can get autographs - just sayin...  
I crack myself up!



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S56hhr2h1-I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S56hhr2h1-I[/ame]
This one is my very favorite.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh yes, they love him!


----------



## Deda (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.jeep.com/hostb/sitlet/experi ... featured/0

Jeep came to Julian over Christmas and filmed this interview, it's on the Jeep website, just click on Jeep Experience.

More cool stuff coming from Julian and Jeep in the next couple months.
_
Also - I got bitched at by DD for using the term Fiance - they had talked about getting married but weren't officially engaged.  They are now.  Picky picky picky._


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no she's gonna be a BRIDEZILLA!!!!

Great interview though. He is very charismatic isn't he?


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Oh no she's gonna be a BRIDEZILLA!!!!
> 
> Great interview though. He is very charismatic isn't he?



ihope hes getting some advertising $$$ for that


----------

